# How Do You Feel About Yiff?



## FlipoteBunny (Dec 13, 2016)

Just wanted to know where people stand.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2016)

Yiff = Porn.

I don't avoid it to say the least.


----------



## Storok (Dec 13, 2016)

you do you I dont mind people who like it


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 13, 2016)

I have phases of liking it time to time. I usually just stick to having sex


----------



## De1fox (Dec 14, 2016)

Sure. As long as it's tasteful yiff... (can that even be a real scentence?)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 14, 2016)

Sexual attraction is still determined through the human anatomy. If I were to partake in this, which I don't, I know I'm not jacking off to it for the reason I think I am, I'm doing it because the body is curvy and has nice tits or whatever reason others would really have. True yiffing woukd be the fetish in its raw form; real animals. I have seen art on FA of two feral cartoon animals doing it to eachother, but wait, the creator has NOTHING besides that, that's all they upload. I would define that as a perverted sickness.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 14, 2016)

Not fond of it, and even if I were interested in it to some degree I'd still rather limit my association to it, considering...


----------



## (Crow) (Dec 14, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> I usually just stick to having sex


What, how?


yeah I like yiff, who wouldn't like this amazing individual??


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 14, 2016)

(Crow) said:


> What, how?
> 
> 
> yeah I like yiff, who wouldn't like this amazing individual??



Read that back it sounds really bad x3....

More like if I look at anything nsfw I tend to look at it alot and can be distracting. So I try not to look at any at all it's easier.


----------



## Rant (Dec 14, 2016)

No, a sexy pin up is fine. But FA is almost all porn, and sick fetishts. Furries stand here and say "the community isn't about that" but when outsiders look in and all they see is porn what do you think? The top 10 furry artists are porn artists. Seriously it's a reason I avoid real life furries, it's why I ignore most pm's for rp because its always for sex or vore or other sick shit.

I question why I'm even here.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Yiff = Porn.
> 
> I don't avoid it to say the least.



I see yiff as that pathetic roleplaying shit. You leave porn out of this


----------



## Keeroh (Dec 14, 2016)

If by yiff, you just mean furry porn, I take no issue. It's a weird well of creativity and interesting artstyles. And disproportionate butts. The people who are so wholeheartedly against furry porn and get angered about it are hilarious to me, but that's a story for another day.

If you mean yiff, as in sexual relations between two members of the fandom (digital or in person), then... good for them? Who would be opposed? unless they are using your kitchen counter. That's just inconsiderate.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I see yiff as that pathetic roleplaying shit. You leave porn out of this


Drawn porn is drawn porn, mate.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Drawn porn is drawn porn, mate.



That ain't yiff. That's porn and porn is pure and innocent unlike that wretched filth called yiff


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That ain't yiff. That's porn and porn is pure and innocent unlike that wretched filth called yiff


Per definition it is, mate. Your feelings on the matter doesn't matter.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Honestly, it's the main fuckin reason why I don't want to consider myself a furry. It's also the main reason why there are anti-furries and shish.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Rant said:


> Seriously it's a reason I avoid real life furries, it's why I ignore most pm's for rp because its always for sex or vore or other sick shit.
> 
> I question why I'm even here.


A-fucking-men. Amen, dude.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Per definition it is, mate. Your feelings on the matter doesn't matter.


naaaaw, you just mad cuz you're turned on by some fucked up shit that would consider you a degenerate. u maa u maa.


----------



## Rant (Dec 14, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> A-fucking-men. Amen, dude.


Wow I'm happy someone agrees, I thought for sure I was going to get shit over my opinion. Thanks dudem


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Honestly, it's the main fuckin reason why I don't want to consider myself a furry. It's also the main reason why there are anti-furries and shish.


Association comes with all aspects of a certain topic/fandom.

Though I gotta agree that a decent amount of Furry shit is just.. Outright shit.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 14, 2016)

Well I'm not a fan of it (not just becuase I'm a minor) or anything pornographic in reality. Even when I become 18 I'll stay away from that stuff. One of my initial concerns with joining was people would see me as somebody who likes this, which I don't.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Association comes with all aspects of a certain topic/fandom.


Yiff is the biggest reason there's this shish...


Spoiler: k den


































Yakamaru said:


> Though I gotta agree that a decent amount of Furry shit is just.. Outright shit.


There's just too much fuckin irony in that statement.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> One of my initial concerns with joining was people would see me as somebody who likes this, which I don't.


That's exactly why I haven't told a single person that I'm in this fandom.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 14, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That's exactly why I haven't told a single person that I'm in this fandom.


Also seeing how I'd be the only one out of like 550 people in my high school, and generally people of that age would mess with me (in the bad way) and call me a fur***, I'll just not let them know.


----------



## metatem (Dec 14, 2016)

I enjoy yiff but I see it as just porn but with more artistic freedom.


----------



## Yav (Dec 14, 2016)

If I see it I don't really care, it isn't the WORST stuff you can find on the internet.
Artists have their own free will, if they want to draw it let em


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 14, 2016)

Rant said:


> Wow I'm happy someone agrees, I thought for sure I was going to get shit over my opinion. Thanks dudem



Dude the fandom was only able to get off the ground because of fetish groups. First con had low numbers so they invited a fucktonne of fetish groups and BOOM


Lots of porn


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Dude the fandom was only able to get off the ground because of fetish groups. First con had low numbers so they invited a fucktonne of fetish groups and BOOM


That's kind of depressing asf that they needed some people with fetishes that make them borderline degenerates and perverted fucks.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Yiff is the biggest reason there's this shish...


And ignorance/intolerance isn't an issue, obviously. Neither is extremism or extreme views.


Very Hairy Larry said:


> There's just too much fuckin irony in that statement.


Is it? Just because I call myself a Furry doesn't mean I can't acknowledge that a decent amount of aspects in this Fandom should just go fuck itself into non-existence.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Is it? Just because I call myself a Furry doesn't mean I can't acknowledge that a decent amount of aspects in this Fandom should just go fuck itself into non-existence.








You said that you would "bang" a cat person.


That's outright shit in this fandom. And it was ironic that YOU were pointing out the outright shit in the fandom.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You said that you would "bang" a cat person.
> 
> 
> That's outright shit in this fandom. And it was ironic that YOU were pointing it out.


Yes I wouldn't mind banging them. Would be an interesting experience.

Unless my eyes popped out of my eye sockets at some point and got filled with sand, those two were pretty much humans with cat characteristics. Aka, anthro, for a lack of a better term.

If they weren't similar enough to that of a human I'd rather chop my dick off with a rusty teaspoon.

Also, not an argument.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 14, 2016)

This thread is ruining my slightly-more-innocent view on the fandom, which i am desperately clinging onto. Ignorance is bliss. I'm out.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 14, 2016)

Just kidding. I really don't care what people in this community talk about, do, draw, whatever.
Yes, i wish the yiff thing was a less significant part of the fandom so i wouldn't have to be associated with it. But, realistically, what can we do about it? Ban all porn and ban people for talking about it on forums? No.

So screw it. let em yiff, i guess.
*shudders when he realizes what he just said*


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes I wouldn't mind banging them. Would be an interesting experience.


And THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT is how people that aren't furries turn into anti-furries.


Yakamaru said:


> Yes I wouldn't mind banging them. Would be an interesting experience.
> Unless my eyes popped out of my eye sockets at some point and got filled with sand, those two were pretty much humans with cat characteristics. Aka, anthro, for a lack of a better term.


Non-furries don't give a fuck. They basically heard you say that you would fuck a cat. This would go DOWNHILL if talking to someone that isn't a furry.


Yakamaru said:


> If they weren't similar enough to that of a human I'd rather chop my dick off with a rusty teaspoon.


This is when there is already people making anti-furry pics and posting "yiff in hell, furfags."


Yakamaru said:


> Also, not an argument.


How tf is this not an argument???


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Basically what I'm saying, try telling all of what you just told me to some person that is not a furry. I would love to know the outcome.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm definitely not fond of yiff . That's not what I want to see from this fandom.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 14, 2016)

Just a general note:  Yes, this can be a touchy subject.  

Touchiness of the subject in mind, everyone please make sure you keep the forum's PG-13 rating in mind with your responses.  If you want to discuss the topic, fine, it's an open topic to discussion.  But please don't write up graphic details.  This is a PG-13 forum.

And if you disagree with someone, fine.  But keep your responses cordial.  If this devolves into insults then there will be warnings issued.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> And THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT is how people that aren't furries turn into anti-furries.
> 
> Non-furries don't give a fuck. They basically heard you say that you would fuck a cat. This would go DOWNHILL if talking to someone that isn't a furry.
> 
> ...


Because I don't go about broadcasting my shit to the world like a mongoloid with attention-seeking issues and a lack of brain. My shit's my own.

And unless you noticed, it's a minority that is actually ruining it for everyone else.



> And THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT is how people that aren't furries turn into anti-furries.


How? Me having a different preference? I said "I wouldn't mind banging them", I didn't say "OH BOY I'D LOVE TO BANG THEM SOOO MUCH AND TELL EVERYONE ABOUT IT!".



> Non-furries don't give a fuck.


Of course they don't, unless you're a retard and up in their face with this shit, which I'm not. However, if they don't give a fuck.. Why would they be caring about MY preferences? You're making no sense here, mate.



> They basically heard you say that you would fuck a cat.


Nope, human with cat characteristics. As in, NOT a cat. And if you word stuff correctly like you should, they'd just go "meh, not my thing" and fuck off.

1. How you act about it
2. How you REACT to people finding out
3. How you word stuff



> This is when there is already people making anti-furry pics and posting "yiff in hell, furfags."


And you take these people seriously? Reality check, mister. They are only words. Leave them to their own stupid shit.

"Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words can never hurt me." Or did these words simply stop working at some point during my existence?



> How tf is this not an argument???


It's not an argument because you're vague as hell on what is and what isn't.

Then help define "cat" for me will you?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 14, 2016)

Another note:  see my prior post.

Seriously, this might be something you should step away from and take a few minutes.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> My shit's my own.


Why tf did you say that you would bang a fucking cat person???


Yakamaru said:


> And unless you noticed, it's a minority that is actually ruining it for everyone else.


Then why is it a stereotype that all furries are yiffing degenerates? Then why tf are furries even stereotyped to begin with??? I don't think it's a MINORITY.


Yakamaru said:


> How? Me having a different preference?


So you're preference is cat people or some shit? That's just nice....


Yakamaru said:


> I said "I wouldn't mind banging them"


You see, A LOT of fuckin people can take that the wrong way. People won't just think, "Oh, he just wouldn't mind banging few anthropomorphic animals". A more realistic reaction would be, "Wtf? You want to fuck cats?" And that's where stereotypes in this fandom get fuckin out of hand. You may think you said something pretty fuckin harmless, but in I'm telling you, dude, a lot of fuckin people can take that the complete opposite way.


Yakamaru said:


> Of course they don't, unless you're a retard and up in their face with this shit, which I'm not. However, if they don't give a fuck.. Why would they be caring about MY preferences? You're making no sense here, mate.


Read what I said. I said that Non-furries don't give a fuck, as in they don't give a fuck that you said "I wouldn't mind fucking a cat person". They would still think you're some kind of a degenerate.


Yakamaru said:


> Nope, human with cat characteristics. As in, NOT a cat. And if you word stuff correctly like you should, they'd just go "meh, not my thing" and fuck off.


Not literally, dude. They would take that shit WAY THE FUCK out of context. I'm sure at that point they wouldn't just go "meh, not my thing" and fuck off.
As you can tell right now, people just don't shrug off when people say shit like that.


Yakamaru said:


> 1. How you act about it
> 2. How you REACT to people finding out
> 3. How you word stuff


You're calling me vague as hell???


Yakamaru said:


> And you take these people seriously?


Because that's another fuckin reason why I can't tell a single fuckin soul that I am a furry. Because there's so many stereotypes and hate and a bunch of other bullshit to the point that I can only keep this whole thing to myself. And that's why I react like this when I see people saying shit like "I wouldn't mind banging a cat person" and other similar bullshit. Those anti-furries and non-furries are most likely gonna not just "meh" about it.


Yakamaru said:


> Reality check, mister. They are only words.


Yeah, they're only words that make what I just said even fuckin worse, dude.


Yakamaru said:


> It's not an argument


At this point, this IS an argument.


Yakamaru said:


> Then help define "cat" for me will you?


Something that if it had human arms and legs you would want to fuck.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 14, 2016)

I have begun issuing 1-day reply bans.


----------



## Epistates (Dec 14, 2016)

Loathe it I do, shun it, and detach any misattributions concerning it that might follow my identity as a furry. I, an artist value anatomy to be as accurate and marvellous as it can be, but the perspective of "others" exploiting it for gains results in just obscenity.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 14, 2016)

Hot damn, grab the popcorn for this one folks.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

My opinion on yiff.....hmmm......well let's look at it this way: A lot of people around the world look at regular ole' porn on the internet. Some of it is normal regular sex. Some of it is very fetish oriented. Porn is porn. It's just porn. And porn has been around for THOUSANDS of years. Thousands! Go to Pompeii and see that there are penises decorating EVERYTHING! I don't care if you like porn or not. Not my business. But you shouldn't care if I like it either. Not your business.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> I have begun issuing 1-day reply bans.


Mewtwo, it may be a good idea just to lock this thread up. All these "adults" can't seem to act adult. Besides, not a good thread.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 14, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mewtwo, it may be a good idea just to lock this thread up. All these "adults" can't seem to act adult. Besides, not a good thread.



I'm willing to let it keep going as long as people don't get overly hostile, or dropping grossly excessive details that would break the PG-13 rating.

It's not a terrible thread.  It's a subject that comes up in the furry community, and in the perception of the furry community (ala the CSI episode).  There's no problem discussing it.

What would make the thread terrible is if people can't remain civil.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> I'm willing to let it keep going as long as people don't get overly hostile, or dropping grossly excessive details that would break the PG-13 rating.
> 
> It's not a terrible thread.  It's a subject that comes up in the furry community, and in the perception of the furry community (ala the CSI episode).  There's no problem discussing it.
> 
> What would make the thread terrible is if people can't remain civil.


Agreed.


----------



## murdah_mitts (Dec 14, 2016)

I've actually been wrestling with this for a while now. Let's face it, yiff is not an entirely obscure code for porn, and the fact that this fandom seems to be fueled entirely by porn is problematic. Don't get me wrong; I'm married, have a wife and a job, and sometimes seeing an artist's depiction of locker room depravity is tantalizing, but you can easily find some of the most vile shit known to man with a few keystrokes. It feels like a feedback loop, honestly. Porn is everywhere. You could go to a dozen different websites right now and indulge in whatever kind of situation you find enticing, but if you throw a furry into it, it becomes something so much more. It feels almost unfair, but considering a lot of fringe fetish groups are attached to the fandom, it's hard to sell the idea as a wholesome Disney spin-off.

TL;DR: yiff can be fucked up and give us all a bad name, but people do worse shit on film consistently. The only difference is that you can laugh at an image involving furries and coprophilia. If it's real people, it's not nearly as easy to witness, let alone laugh about.


----------



## Rant (Dec 14, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Dude the fandom was only able to get off the ground because of fetish groups. First con had low numbers so they invited a fucktonne of fetish groups and BOOM
> 
> 
> Lots of porn



I believe it was because they sold ad space and the only ones bought were by local sex toy shops.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 14, 2016)

Rant said:


> I believe it was because they sold ad space and the only ones bought were by local sex toy shops.



From what I recall of Uncle Kage's talks on it, it was indeed a con that was aimed at the fetish crowd.  The image has hung around ever since.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> From what I recall of Uncle Kage's talks on it, it was indeed a con that was aimed at the fetish crowd.  The image has hung around ever since.


Yep. But it has changed, the fandom has, but some things are never forgotten.


----------



## murdah_mitts (Dec 14, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. But it has changed, the fandom has, but some things are never forgotten.



I think it's just the fact that a lot of furry art is highly visible and usually popular because it depicts things the scene-at-large finds desirable.


----------



## Royn (Dec 14, 2016)

Yiff is ok in an emergency, but grew up on Skippy.  Like the taste much better.  And besides, who the hell makes peanut butter with jelly IN with it, anyhow?  Thats just unnatural.


----------



## murdah_mitts (Dec 14, 2016)

Royn said:


> Yiff is ok in an emergency, but grew up on Skippy.  Like the taste much better.  And besides, who the hell makes peanut butter with jelly IN with it, anyhow?  Thats just unnatural.



Oh, sweet summer child...


----------



## Royn (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Dec 14, 2016)

What a shitshow this thread turned into...
Meh, most people consume SOME variety of porn. If it's furry in nature, whatever.
And, to be fair, we've ALL got some sort of kink that someone, somewhere, would find distasteful.


----------



## murdah_mitts (Dec 14, 2016)

Jarren said:


> What a shitshow this thread turned into...
> Meh, most people consume SOME variety of porn. If it's furry in nature, whatever.
> And, to be fair, we've ALL got some sort of kink that someone, somewhere, would find distasteful.



The whole point of my post is that the fandom in general is an easy target for most people.


----------



## Spatel (Dec 15, 2016)

Yiff makes the world go round.


----------



## metatem (Dec 15, 2016)

I like the feel of fur, I like anthro pleomorphic animals, I like sex nothing else to it to me :/

Plus there's the side of I honestly enjoy a lot of porn in a non-sexual way. I just like it as art. If I can go into an art museum and see a painting of a cock that takes up a whole wall I think yiff can be legitimately enjoyed and taken seriously as art.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 15, 2016)

If yiff is just anthro porn, then yes, what of it. Anthros are not wild animals. The difference that matters is the idea that they are self aware & can communicate. I'd totally do a dragon.

Why does it matter?


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 15, 2016)

Porn is porn. Yiff ain't my personal cup of tea, but I will agree that in my eyes, doin it with a sentient anthro isn't the same as doing it with something feral; Feral stuff is where I'd get judgy about stuff.

Really tho, what people jerk it too isn't really my business and has essentially no effect on my life.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 15, 2016)

Yiff.........no..........just no. Not saying i havent seen it or anything like that but im just against it


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 15, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Yiff.........no..........just no. Not saying i havent seen it or anything like that but im just against it



It's not your thing or you're against it's existence?


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 15, 2016)

I just dont like it man it just sets a bad presidency for the community cause of how easy it is to find and is usually the first thing people see when finding about furries


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 15, 2016)

If yiff makes furries look bad then porn makes humans look bad. Just because people are short sighted little shits doesn't mean we should have to change for them.

I mean sure make a community that is specifically seperate to that side of the fandom, no worries, but this place isn't so suck it up or go.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 15, 2016)

Fk I'm just sick of all the anti furry on furaffinity.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 15, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> If yiff makes furries look bad then porn makes humans look bad. Just because people are short sighted little shits doesn't mean we should have to change for them.
> 
> I mean sure make a community that is specifically seperate to that side of the fandom, no worries, but this place isn't so suck it up or go.


Difference between porn and yiff is im watching humans fuck and with yiff your watchin animals fuck. There is a big difference there


----------



## Brechard (Dec 15, 2016)

Certainly makes things more interesting. And some of it is funny.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Why tf did you say that you would bang a fucking cat person???
> 
> Then why is it a stereotype that all furries are yiffing degenerates? Then why tf are furries even stereotyped to begin with??? I don't think it's a MINORITY.
> 
> ...


You seem oddly fond of spouting off your opinions for someone who seemingly "doesn't give a shit". 

1. It's an opinion
2. It's porn, nothing more, nothing less
3. You can't police what people like and dislike. If you try people will simply tell you to fuck off
4. Specific situations require you to act, behave and word your shit in a specific way
4.1 Don't broadcast your fetishes to people who don't wanna hear about them
4.2 Privacy. Keep your shit to yourself
4.3 If or when they find out, don't make a fuss about it
4.4 Don't involve yourself into someone elses business and they won't get involved in yours
5. We can do this all day. You're still not going to be right, as this shit is purely opinion-based


----------



## Caraid (Dec 15, 2016)

Ahh, this again.

First off, anthro is not feral. There is a clear and obvious difference between a humanoid form with animalistic traits and a plain animal - namely that a humanoid can consent whereas an animal can not and to most people (and the law) that makes all the difference. Even outside of the furry fandom, people dress up as animals for fun (carneval, halloween, parades, etc), for symbolism (religious performances) or as a kink. The reason why we have so many movies, books, series depicting animals with humanoid traits is because this has been an appealing concept to humanity at large since we could scribble on cave walls. The furry fandom is little more than a collective interest in this subject and it has massively expanded on it in all directions.

Second, *fantasy is not reality*. The idea that a person who enjoys pornography featuring anthros or even animals must be a degenerate who fucks (or wants to fuck) animals in real life is about as logical a conclusion as saying that anyone who enjoys Saw or similar movies must be a psychopathic serial killer in the making. It's always fascinated me that when it comes to depicting and consuming violence and gore (especially in the US) there is an immense tolerance but as soon as sex comes up everything you enjoy, watch or read about defines you as a person and everyone is allowed to judge you for it. In general, the vast majority of people have absolutely no problem distinguishing fantasy from reality and would not act upon their fantasies because just like everyone else they have basic empathy and generally follow the rules imposed on them by society and law.

By the way, the idea that "furry porn" is a novel concept that has ruined the furry fandom is completely false. Fictional depictions and stories of people having intimate relationships with "animal people" has been around since prehistoric times (Leda and the Swan anyone?). All the furry fandom does, just like it's more innocious uses, is create a collective wherein these subjects are further explored and shared. I'm all for it.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 15, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Difference between porn and yiff is im watching humans fuck and with yiff your watchin animals fuck. There is a big difference there





_Hushy said:


> If yiff is just anthro porn, then yes, what of it. Anthros are not wild animals. The difference that matters is the idea that they are self aware & can communicate



Animals..

Anthros..

Animals..

Anthros..

There's a difference.

Your as thick as Larry ffs


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 15, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> I have phases of liking it time to time. I usually just stick to having sex


With like...with a person? A..._real_ person? Ew...! :V


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My opinion on yiff.....hmmm......well let's look at it this way: A lot of people around the world look at regular ole' porn on the internet. Some of it is normal regular sex. Some of it is very fetish oriented. Porn is porn. It's just porn. And porn has been around for THOUSANDS of years. Thousands! Go to Pompeii and see that there are penises decorating EVERYTHING! I don't care if you like porn or not. Not my business. But you shouldn't care if I like it either. Not your business.



Thank you for this!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 15, 2016)

Good lord this got heated. While I'm not exactly sure that I would *personally* be aroused by Yiff, it's in the same category as any other fetish out there. Some people like it - just like some people like BDSM, exhibitionism, masochism, voyeurism, etc. Some people are repulsed by it - just like some people are completely vanilla in the bedroom.

When Yiff crosses the line into bestiality or zoophilia, that's another story - but it's *still* a personal preference, even if it's abhorrent and taboo to others.

Your sexual interests are yours, and it's your call if you want to broadcast them to the world, but of course be prepared for backlash and harsh judgement from those who are not open-minded at all if you choose to bring them beyond the bedroom.

There are those in this Fandom who enjoy Yiff - either for artistic or sexual purposes - and there are those who don't. If you don't like it, then you've got the option of just ignoring it and moving on with your life. And if you like it, well then there is a big enough community who shares your interest in it, so there you go!


----------



## Deathless (Dec 15, 2016)

The thing with yiff is that people think that's what all furries do with there time is jack off to yiff all day and have sex in their fursuits but that's actually just a really stupid stereotype. That's like saying that all men watch porn and do that on their free time all day and night. In some cases, yeah, it may be true but most furries just want love and peace and no more hate against them. There is no reason to hate furries because if a furry watches yiff and you hate on them, we'll hate on you back, not that complicated lmao <3


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 15, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> With like...with a person? A..._real_ person? Ew...! :V




Haha I know right. In all seriousness I have a BF we been together like 8years. He doesn't understand the furry thing


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)

I think its a personal choice. Like most things in life. You either do or you don't. Your choice. But I think the whole "furries are disgusting because of yiff" crap is a bit hypocritical. I saw porn with zombies. Noone talks bad about Walking Dead fans. I saw porn depicting Marvel superheroes. Noone talks bad about Marvel. I saw freaking Teen Titan porn. I will never be able to look at that show again the same way. If there is porn of one form or another, that just means there is a market for it. I just think it's stupid to think bad about one fandom or another because there's porn depicting that fandom. Just seems a bit illogical to me.


----------



## FlipoteBunny (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow, didn't mean to start a war. XD
Edit: I agree with pretty much everything said though, about it being a personal preference.
Also, the whole feral thing. Feral is where I draw the line.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)

FlipoteBunny said:


> Wow, didn't mean to start a war. XD
> Edit: I agree with pretty much everything said though, about it being a personal preference.
> Also, the whole feral thing. Feral is where I draw the line.


You didn't start a war. The war has been ongoing for decades. This is just another battle. But it is interesting to see others opinions.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Thank you for this!


You're welcome.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Difference between porn and yiff is im watching humans fuck and with yiff your watchin animals fuck. There is a big difference there


But yiff isn't animals. It's people. Not real people, unless we're talking fursuiters, but you have to realise that anthropomorphic people are not "wild animals".


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Dec 16, 2016)

Personally, I'd have to say I do not like yiff, or porn in general. I have some reasons for this - which I will refrain from mentioning because mentioning them to other people in the past has led to endless debate and argument - apart from the fact that I'm under 18.

But, one thing that bugs me. I have seen people mention the drawings of penises in Pompeii as proof of the existence of porn for a long time. However, as a Latin student who is decently well-versed in Roman culture, I can tell you that they weren't meant to be porn - they were meant to be graffiti, and were called _sopiones_ (Latin) or sopios (Anglicised) (singular _sopio_). They were caricatures of men (usually Mars, the God of War) drawn with abnormally large penises for the purpose of comedy. They were drawn on walls so that they would be visible publicly. One of my favourite things regarding _sopiones_ was a barkeep's response to a _sopio_ graffiti-ed on his _taberna_ (he graffiti-ed his response on his wall by the _sopio_, the genius): "_ut merdas edatis, qui scripseras sopionis_," or "Let whoever draws sopios eat shit." Romans were great.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 16, 2016)

Yiff doesn't bother me in the slightest. I don't really look at porn in general though, but I'm not disgusted by it- I'll even draw furry porn myself! It's still a form of art, even if it's inappropriate.


----------



## metatem (Dec 16, 2016)

LOL I get to draw dicks on this dude's ceiling LMAO


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 16, 2016)

FlipoteBunny said:


> Wow, didn't mean to start a war. XD
> Edit: I agree with pretty much everything said though, about it being a personal preference.
> Also, the whole feral thing. Feral is where I draw the line.


It's not a war. It's quite frankly just a bunch of opinions of what is basically drawn porn.

Porn in general the VAST majority enjoy and and gives no fucks about people's opinions on it. But of course you will have anything from "moral/ethical" crusaders to nutjobs who hates porn and want others to stop watching porn.


----------



## jaxel wulf (Dec 16, 2016)

what do I think about it? I think about it all day lol .


----------



## LucasDucas (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm ok with Yiff so long as it is carried out in a non-destructive manner.  I find it fun and has also been a good conversation starter on the various furry forum boards I've been to.  Again, just don't be creepy about it.  Lol. = )


----------



## zidders (Dec 21, 2016)

I love porn furry or otherwise. I don't go around announcing it (this is one of the few times I've ever mentioned it on a forum) but I'm not ashamed of it. I just do my best to enjoy what I enjoy and not shove my fetishes in peoples faces. That said I plan on hopefully being a well known yiff art artist in the future so while I won't be tweeting porn any time soon you can bet for damn sure I'll be filling my fa gallery with as much of it as I can.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 21, 2016)

I personally don't mind it. It's not my thing that gets me off. But, at the same time, I'm not really super against it like a lot of people are. What goes on in the bedroom or in your minds is not my business. You can be into hentai, yiff, and whatever else is out there and I won't have a problem. But, I also feel that you also need to remember that appropriation is very important. You wouldn't want to watch a super kinky porno at your grandmother's Christmas dinner party.  So, you should moderate yourself appropriately.


----------



## zidders (Dec 22, 2016)

Saylor said:


> You wouldn't want to watch a super kinky porno at your grandmother's Christmas dinner party.


If there were only adults present and everyone was cool with it I would totally watch super kinky porno at my grandmothers Christmas party. My grandmother is pretty open minded and funny when she gets lit. It would be a riot hearing her make fun of it.


----------



## mzfantic (Dec 22, 2016)

Pics I see are really cute, until I notice the dicks. Porn is fine, but there may be too much of it.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 22, 2016)

wtf someone doesn't like yiff? How can it be?


----------



## Artruya (Dec 22, 2016)

mzfantic said:


> Pics I see are really cute, until I notice the dicks.


*tries to hold it in*
Pffttt...     BAhahahaha!
I'm so immature for laughing so hard at that, sorry.


----------



## mzfantic (Dec 22, 2016)

Is it really that uncommon to not care for porn?


----------



## Artruya (Dec 22, 2016)

Artruya said:


> *tries to hold it in*
> Pffttt...     BAhahahaha!
> I'm so immature for laughing so hard at that, sorry.





mzfantic said:


> Is it really that uncommon to not care for porn?


(Sorry lol I was just laughing at your sentence itself, because I'm dumb. Don't mind me.)

Well, I mean look at the poll^^.
I guess so.


----------



## CosmicEternity (Dec 22, 2016)

I like yiff, probably because I find it cute as well, but eh. Not much more I can say, really.
Wouldn't obsess over it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2016)

mzfantic said:


> Is it really that uncommon to not care for porn?


It's not that uncommon, but you're vastly more likely to find someone who does enjoy porn rather than someone who doesn't.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 22, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> It's not that uncommon, but you're vastly more likely to find someone who does enjoy porn rather than someone who doesn't.


Most people don't admit it tho. I've only seen two people who discussed openly about watching porn.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 22, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Most people don't admit it tho. I've only seen two people who discussed openly about watching porn.



It's just like most people don't openly talk about masturbation.

Heck, if the conversation (for whatever reason) steers that way, I'll talk about it, but I won't talk about my preferences lol.


----------



## Haru Totetsu (Dec 22, 2016)

Sex is a part of life. I find that it has it's place, and has a suitable time. This is not always so. I strive to balance Yiff and No-yiff commissions.


----------



## FlipoteBunny (Dec 26, 2016)

Aurorans Solis said:


> One of my favourite things regarding _sopiones_ was a barkeep's response to a _sopio_ graffiti-ed on his _taberna_ (he graffiti-ed his response on his wall by the _sopio_, the genius): "_ut merdas edatis, qui scripseras sopionis_," or "Let whoever draws sopios eat shit." Romans were great.


Oh my gosh. XD


----------



## Xandran (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't care i alway's liked it more than sad excuse for what human porn is these day's. Just read first half of this thread on ones hinting or threatening to leave because of porn?, ...Grow up like seriously its pretty shitty to leave because you can't handle that people like something part of human nature. In japan sex get's lower a rating than something ultra gory. While in the US a anything erotic get's a auto R - NC-17 while gory films get PG-13 to R.

All fandoms have a large NSFW section the furry fandom is no any different, May as well give up all fandoms in that case. I'm not scared of having a female anthro pin up as mobile/desktop wall paper.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 27, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Just a general note:  Yes, this can be a touchy subject.
> 
> Touchiness of the subject in mind, everyone please make sure you keep the forum's PG-13 rating in mind with your responses.  If you want to discuss the topic, fine, it's an open topic to discussion.  But please don't write up graphic details.  This is a PG-13 forum.
> 
> And if you disagree with someone, fine.  But keep your responses cordial.  If this devolves into insults then there will be warnings issued.


That means you have a limit of 2 f bombs per thread.


----------



## Xandran (Dec 27, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> That means you have a limit of 2 f bombs per thread.


Yes & i hope it cuts down the ones that insist on swearing everytime they post.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's just like most people don't openly talk about masturbation.
> 
> Heck, if the conversation (for whatever reason) steers that way, I'll talk about it, but I won't talk about my preferences lol.


If I were to talk with someone face-to-face about what turns me on I'd just stand there like a fuckin' red apple, embarrassed as all hell.

Over the net however..


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 27, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If I were to talk with someone face-to-face about what turns me on I'd just stand there like a fuckin' red apple, embarrassed as all hell.
> 
> Over the net however..



Hahahhaha yeah me too. I uh, leave those discussions for when they are appropriate, and those times are very few and far in between XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hahahhaha yeah me too. I uh, leave those discussions for when they are appropriate, and those times are very few and far in between XD


Hahaha, yup. 

Personally I just leave that shit for over the net. So far I don't have any one IRL I can talk with about this shit anyway. Even if I did I'd probably just not even bring it up because it's fucking embarrassing to talk about in the first place.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 28, 2016)

It's some pretty good shit.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Dec 28, 2016)

As long as people aren't pushy and too absurd 'bout it, it's fine.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 28, 2016)

Have nothing against yiff or any erotic anthro content, as long as I can hide it from my view, but again, one of my biggest pet peeves on FA are people who don't categorize their artwork properly and fill SFW section of the site with barely censored smut. Like, you know, "I'll draw a brutal spitroast threesome and add a couple of tiny bars here and there, so it's definitely General Audience" (something YCH artists are particularly guilty of). And for that matter, the whole "Hidden boobs/cocks = SFW" misconception as a whole, despite AUP clearly stating that sexual content remains sexual and Mature/Adult-rated regardless of actual nudity. Ticket system is too cumbersome to fight this behavior, and as of now it's incredibly hard to lurk around supposedly "clean" version of the site constantly stumbling on gross stuff - e621.net has better-tagged safe category, which is ironic considering it's designed to be something a porn site by default. So, if there's anything I really dislike about yiff thing, it's mainly an inability to avoid it.


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

Ehh... as long as it doesn't involve me...


For the moment at least...


----------



## Inzoreno (Dec 29, 2016)

I have no problem with it, in fact it's my preference compared to regular human porn.


----------



## Nyro46 (Dec 29, 2016)

I hate it, but then again I don't like anything sexual in nature at all so . . .

I'm not gonna go hating on anyone that likes it though.


----------



## Zipline (Dec 31, 2016)

I only look at it daily.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Dec 31, 2016)

Do I like porn??

man...

I'm a slut for smut!


----------



## Daven (Jan 3, 2017)

How,Just how     how do they not just stroke out


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jan 3, 2017)

When it comes to yiff, sometimes I'm really interested in it. Other times I might see it and just appreciate the artistic style of it. That might just be because I'm an artsy person and learn from the style of others.

I enjoy my porn for what it is whether is be yiff or regular ol' people porn. It is what it is, it's there and it's not going to go away anytime soon. I just avoid the ......odder end of the spectrum with things I find unsavory just like I do with the rest of my adult content.


----------



## Mobius (Jan 3, 2017)

( òwÓ) _buldge
_


----------



## BetaMax99 (Jan 4, 2017)

when it gets too kinky, nope


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jan 5, 2017)

love it, a little too much at times! XD 
that is............unless it's got, poo, pee, dead bodies, or is forced. o, o


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> love it! unless it's got, poo, pee, dead bodies, or is forced. o, o



Thank you for those images.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Thank you for those images.


sorry XD


----------



## Fekk (Jan 7, 2017)

Just a genre of porn, nothing more I don't exactly avoid it.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 7, 2017)

It's just porn but with animals


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 7, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> It's just porn but with animals



Careful


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 7, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Careful


of what? My history? I can always clear it


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 7, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> of what? My history? I can always clear it


You can "clear" your history locally but Google knows all.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 7, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> You can "clear" your history locally but Google knows all.



Private browsing................


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 7, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Private browsing................


Just keep telling yourself that. (LOL)


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 7, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Just keep telling yourself that. (LOL)


You do know you can clear history from your google account right?


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 7, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> of what? My history? I can always clear it



The fact that there's a difference between animals and anthros


----------



## Piccolora (Jan 7, 2017)

And God created fur and saw it was good. Then man saw the fur and said, "Let's fuck it."

Yiff away.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)

When people realize the difference between doing it with a cartoon character(fantasy) and doing it with an actual animal are two totally different things. And I would say the number of Furries who actually like bestiality are so low as to be an absurd assumption. Since I have been on FAF I have only seen one Furry who advocates bestiality. I would kick your ass if you tried doing it with my two dogs. That shit ain't right. But Furry yiff porn is ok in my book.


----------



## Timber-Dawg (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes please?


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jan 12, 2017)

I like reading furry stories, viewing furry artwork, and making my own. Some of the things I like have a sexual nature to them, others don't. I enjoy plenty of stories and art which don't depict anthropomorphic animals at all. It's the same with porn; yiff makes up a small fraction of the stuff I like to look at. I honestly wouldn't look at porn or yiff for the sexual side of it at all if I didn't have these hormones that drive me to seek it out and would enjoy it purely for the art it is. And some of it is really beautifully done regardless of its NSFW status (and many people have enjoyed it outside the fandom- Fritz the Cat, Avatar, etc. 

As for whether yiff is depraved or harmful, I have heard arguments made in that direction over Ghost in the Shell and other sci-fi stories and have never had it adequately explained to me who fictional material is harmful towards or why. What in particular makes yiff worse than fetishizing bikers, nuns, or maids? It could be just that yiff is someone's first exposure to the furry community, which, if people take the proper precautions to mark material appropriately, shouldn't happen. No one believes bikers all have a kink for leather or all nuns want to put heels to J*sus. It is certainly something people should be less embarrassed about admitting to being a part of than the western view of gender roles and the double standards applied to whether someone wants or frequently has sex. There have been other groups which have been looked down upon which, in recent years, have managed to acquire an acceptance by most folk worldwide, such as naturists, by not behaving crudely in public and mostly keeping a closed community. 

If we want to improve our public image, the first step is to police ourselves- images, stories, and roleplaying of a sexual nature should be posted and advertised only where they can be viewed by just the people who know they want to view them. This does not mean that artistic works like "The Thinker" should be shut away from the public eye for depicting a nude male, but works of an overtly sexual nature or which could be easily misconstrued as sexual should not be brazenly displayed like clips from the latest Harry Potter movie. 

The second step to public acceptance is good behavior. Acts which are best left in the bedroom (or a bar, nightclub, or wrestling match) should be kept there. Behave as you would visiting your public library- be courteous to others, maintain adequate hygiene, respect the personal space of others, and don't make a ton of ruckus which will disturb others. 

The third and final step is to participate in the world around you as a functioning member of society. You shouldn't go around advertising you're in the furry fandom, but you also shouldn't deny it either. If someone asks why you are sporting a tail or wearing a fullsuit, just tell them it appeals to your sense of fashion, is an artistic depiction of some higher ideal you aspire to, or that you just like to put a smile on people's faces. You don't necessarily have to tell people you are a furry, but you shouldn't use it as some kind of social justice excuse or to make a statement that no one can tell you how to think. Furry activities should also be done only in circumstances where it doesn't interfere with your work or make life difficult for the people you interact with. It should be an incidental aspect of who you are which isn't shoved in others faces and isn't locked away in the cupboard under the stairs. Remember that at all times you represent the community as a whole.

Who knows. Maybe if we make being furry something normal and boring to people, it won't seem strange or offensive to them. We might even see anthropomorphic art (Fritz the Cat, Zootopia, Animal Farm) treated with as much respect as other genres such as sci-fi (Dragonriders of Pern, Star Wars, John Carter of Mars), high fantasy (The Lord of the Rings, the Wizard of Oz, Game of Thrones), or animation (The Secret of Nimh, the Princess and the Frog, the Lion King).


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 13, 2017)

I like it. I think it's stupid to demonize it so much.


----------



## DarinNWolf (Jan 20, 2017)

How do I feel about yiff? Well it's a strange weird sounding noise I never could have guessed a fox could make, but then again foxes can make a lot of weird sounds.


----------



## Gossip (Jan 20, 2017)

Personally I love it. I love the art, the different styles and the kink. I used to watch regular porn with a sprinkling of yiff but that balance has changed now with animated anthro porn being in the majority. 

I found with regular stuff everyone seemed to look the same, and I found it hard to find the certain look that I'm attracted to for both men and women. On top of that I struggled with the ethical side of it. Porn is such a shady industry, I couldn't help but think how many of the actors were pressured into this line of work and that killed a lot of the enjoyment for me. I don't have that moral debate with yiff since it is all fictional.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

Yiff is beautiful word. But it is cringy. This was my reaction when I saw some yiff.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 7, 2017)

Yiffin is what keeps the foundation of the interwebs strong and alive


----------



## AustinB (Feb 16, 2017)

Ehh. I don't love yiff. I do look at it every now and again, but I'm not too crazy about porn either way.


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2017)

I certainly enjoy it, but it's only one aspect of the fandom that I love. And even in a RP, I like to build up to it, and weave it into a plot. For me, it's a very creative way to be able to expand your sexual horizons in any direction you might imagine, and thus, is very liberating. Often, I like when it crops up in fiction best, that way, I can still have room to imagine it in my own mind. Actual porn seems less exciting to me, maybe because it's all spelled out, and there's not as much room to be creative; it's all right there.


----------



## FlipoteBunny (Mar 20, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> porn is pure and innocent


I don't know about that, to be fair, I'm not sure any porn can be called pure and innocent. Eh.
Edit: I don't hate it or love it, by the way. I'm indifferent, so long as my childhood isn't too scarred by some random piece of art I see, I'm cool with it. XD


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 20, 2017)

For me it's along the same lines as hentai and all drawn pornography - It's not on my personal list of things that turn me on, not even in the least...but from an illustration standpoint I have found what few adult images I've been asked to do to have been fun and challenging; plus it makes a lot of people that *are* into it happy. I'm of the firm belief that if it's not hurting anyone and it makes people feel good, there's nothing wrong with it!


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 22, 2017)

I frequently find photographic and film pornography a bit gross and tacky, and it very rarely aligns with my tastes; and while I can find satisfaction in sexual scenes within a compelling film narrative, for instance, because I can empathise with the characters and get caught up in the moment, it can still feel a bit voyeuristic. There are exceptions, but by and large, I feel like the relative distance and lack of distance inherent in watching two other people actually get it on on film creates something of an uncanny valley for me. Thus, smutty drawings it is.

Prose fiction and drawings also allow for the safe exploration of more extreme or exotic subject matter in a tasteful fashion which, while not always to my tastes either, can at least be aesthetically appealing. One can't help but admire a beautiful grotesque. And hey, if something's really unsettling, it's just a drawing, just something from someone's imagination.


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Mar 22, 2017)

i dont really give a fuck just tell me so i know not to touch your things without surgical gloves


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah... I love yiff. I used to write smutty furry porn stories when I was like 14. I love the NSFW arts and I love looking at porn in general...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

No i'm good I'd rather not have Bawls in meh jowls or anything of the sorts.

Also why do some of you guys call it cute............ please stop.


----------



## Troj (Mar 24, 2017)

^^^Yes, I agree on that point.

It annoys me, for example, when people don't tag their you're-not-fooling-anybody-here fetish art, and it ends up mixed in with clean art searches.

I say, if it gives you a boner, best to tag it as "adult," even if it *might* fool your boss or your grandma.


----------



## DusterBluepaw (Mar 25, 2017)

Im fine with it, but personally i don't really like pornography whether it be furry or just human, im strange, i could go though 1000 porn pics and not pop a half chub let alone a stiffy, but give me one fetish picture im into that isnt even sexual and bam im hard as a rock haha.


----------



## KurtCobain (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes, and I'm pissed off the Illuminati hasn't been putting greater efforts into manipulating people into loving porn.


----------



## DusterBluepaw (Mar 26, 2017)

KurtCobain said:


> Yes, and I'm pissed off the Illuminati hasn't been putting greater efforts into manipulating people into loving porn.


Haha they haven't been putting in the effort? have you seen some of the music videos these days? its practically softcore porn, and with the whole VR porn and the realistic sex dolls, they are doing a good job with it to try and curb people from getting with real people to try and stop more people from being born.


----------



## KurtCobain (Mar 26, 2017)

DusterBluepaw said:


> Haha they haven't been putting in the effort? have you seen some of the music videos these days? its practically softcore porn, and with the whole VR porn and the realistic sex dolls, they are doing a good job with it to try and curb people from getting with real people to try and stop more people from being born.



Needs more furry porn brainwashing. The illuminati only puts sex in rap videos and shit. There needs to be movies like Zootopia with numerous sexual references.


----------



## ItsBrou (Mar 26, 2017)

I draw it, so my opinion is skewed.

Though, it belongs in its own zone. If adult is ticked on in FA, it's your own fault what you see, at least until FA implements true like/dislike filtering.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

KurtCobain said:


> Needs more furry porn brainwashing. The illuminati only puts sex in rap videos and shit. There needs to be movies like Zootopia with numerous sexual references.


ZABIVAKA!!!


----------



## DusterBluepaw (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> ZAPIVAKA!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

DusterBluepaw said:


>


Yep!


----------

